

Inner ear implant uses biological battery to self-charge - tmoretti
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/11/inner-ear-implant-uses-biological-battery-to-self-charge/

======
goggles99
_> "A very futuristic view is that maybe we will be able to extract energy
from individual cells using similar designs," she says._

Heh, The Matrix (sorry, had to say it)

